
How Often Do Cryptocurrencies Commit New Code? - dror
https://priceonomics.com/how-often-do-cryptocurrencies-commit-new-code/
======
jonathanmarcus
"The chart below shows that, of the top cryptocurrencies by market
capitalization, some - like EOS, Cardano, Monero, and Bitcoin - have had a lot
more commits than others - like Populous or Bitconnect". Since Bitconnect is a
now defunkt ponzi scheme and not a cryptocurrency, their lack of Github
activity makes sense :) This analysis would be more helpful if the author
properly curated the projects / tokens to include in the study.

------
CryptoPunk
Is this only looking at one repository per project? Some projects, like
Ethereum, have a number of repositories:

[https://github.com/ethereum](https://github.com/ethereum)

~~~
onestone
Yeah, flagged for being inaccurate.

------
bitemix
Here's a site that tracks exactly this:

[https://cryptomiso.com/](https://cryptomiso.com/)

------
lacker
Seems like there would be a big difference in metrics here if committers
squash their commits or not.

------
jerkstate
I love this. I've been kicking around the idea of building an automated crypto
index buyer that orchestrates purchases/transfers on exchanges, around metrics
like commits as well as use metrics like the ratio of on-chain value transfers
to speculative on-exchange trading.

Would be nice to couple this with a Linux distribution that made it easy to
create an offline wallet for new cryptocurrencies that become interesting, so
you could immediately shift your coins off of exchanges.

A lot of them will probably become worth very little/go to zero, but there's a
reasonable chance that the Amazon, Apple, Microsoft, Google etc. of the crypto
world already exists as a fledgeling project.

~~~
omilu
commit metric would be so easy to fake though

------
granaldo
Coingecko has been tracking this too, for example
[https://www.coingecko.com/en/coins/ethereum/developer](https://www.coingecko.com/en/coins/ethereum/developer)

------
Canada
Another factor to consider is the content of each commit. Is it just copying
from another project or making trivial changes, or is there real work being
done?

------
sharemywin
I was curious about market cap to twitter followers or posts in
[https://bitcointalk.org](https://bitcointalk.org).

